# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  liquid dbol and test e real or fake!??!?!

## deadliftinghorse82

someone please help me. here is my test e and liquid d bol.

----------


## redz

You need to edit the lab name out in those pics.

----------


## OH REALLY

liquid d bol is eq....correct

----------


## redz

I dont think that is true^ There is actual injectable dbol which I guess that is.

----------


## deadliftinghorse82

it's an oral

----------


## oldschoolfitness

never heard of those, but cool labels. sorry can't help just looking

----------


## gbrice75

Anybody else? I just picked up the same Dbol as the OP posted...

----------


## NickyReps717

I just picked up the same Test E

----------

